# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Ownership

## kburr

When talking about something specific, like a ring, for example, and saying that it belongs to someone, you could use the genitive. For example: 
"Это кольцо моей сестры" 
 Great. My questions are 
1- are there other ways of saying that, that sound more fluent? 
And 2 
In English you can say "this is my sister's" when referring to the ring, or "it's my sister's" and people would understand it's about the ring in context. Is it the same in russian? Could you say "это моей сестры" ? 
Спасибо!

----------


## Alex80

> 2.... Is it the same in russian?

 Yes. Omitting words known form context is very widespreaded practice in russian.
It can be just:
"Он показал на кольцо и пояснил:
- Сестры."
Especially if he says about something "Это - моего брата" before.
But single adjective is less depended from context here:
"- Сестринское."

----------


## RedFox

> 1- are there other ways of saying that, that sound more fluent?

 You can use a possessive adjective(притяжательное прилагательное) instead of a noun in genitive. 
All mean the same:
"Это кольцо моей мамы"
"Это кольцо мамино"
"Это мамино кольцо"  
But only a limited set of possessive adjectives are normaly used in such sentences. For example: although сестринский and сестрин are possessive adjectives from сестра, "Это сестринское кольцо" and "Это сестрино кольцо" both sound odd for me.
So I recommend you to avoid possessive adjectives until you absolutely sure that it's widely used.

----------


## Antonio1986

You can use also the verb принадлежать  
Это кольцо пренадлежит моей сестре!

----------

